
Regulations Make Monopolies - MehranJ
http://mjala.li/regulations.html
======
bediger4000
Not a good article. Contains no argument(s) to support its title, which is a
well-worn cliche, and probably untrue in the general sense. For instance, did
regulations about truth in labeling and ingredients contribute to some
corporation becoming a monopoly in something, or did it contribute to
consumers having more information and making better purchases?

